# ₹60k gaming rig!!! :-D



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 2, 2013)

So finally time has come to ask your suggestions for my own gaming rig. I am gonna buy it next month after my board exams . I will take 50k from my father and by selling my xbox for 9k my budget come to 60-62k max. 
I am gonna play pretty much everything like fc3, bf3, crysis3, nfs mw2 etc. And I want to do comp sc btech. So here is what I have thought
Philips 21.5 fhd led- 8.2k
Cm mouse- 1.2k
Razer goliathus mouse pad- 0.6k
Philips speakers- 3k
Logitech keyboard 0.5k
Now that leaves a budget of around 47-50k for core components and 50k is really my max.
So I atleast want a hd 7850 1gb, anything more you are able to fit will be appreciated 
A 500gb/ 1tb hdd
4-8gb ram
an ssd if you could ( I have chosen kingston v300 128gb for 6k)
B75 mobo (for ssd mainly else could go for h61)
At least i3
And a basic cabinet like cm 311 ( will add a couple of fans for 0.6k 1200mm ones)
Seasonic 650w- 4k
And Thanks for reading such a long post


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> So finally time has come to ask your suggestions for my own gaming rig. I am gonna buy it next month after my board exams . I will take 50k from my father and by selling my xbox for 9k my budget come to 60-62k max.
> I am gonna play pretty much everything like fc3, bf3, crysis3, nfs mw2 etc. And I want to do comp sc btech. So here is what I have thought
> Philips 21.5 fhd led- 8.2k
> Cm mouse- 1.2k
> ...



Now you have to decide whether you want an SSD for a boot drive or not.An Intel 335 240GB comes for 10500.

But for a sensible config without an SSD here it goes:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k -13500
Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 4 -7500
GPU: Sapphire HD7870 2 GB Vapour-X -16500
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -1500
PSU: Corsair GS500 -3500
HDD: WD Black 1 TB -5500
Cabinet: NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900
DVD-RW: Asus 24B5ST -1000
TOTAL:51900.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 2, 2013)

Is corsair gs series reliable??  And for z77 mobo I really like msi z77ma- g45, its got sli for 8k.
Can you tell me where can I buy i5 3570k and hd 7870 for that cheap ( I live in Delhi) but still its like pushing my budget because without a decent cooler I wont be able to overclock much ( can I like go for more than 4.2ghz?) so I was thinking of i5 3470 for 11k and overclock it to 4ghz on stock cooler. Now thats the prob. If I go for b75 and save 4k + gtx 660(pref over 7850) I just might fit that ssd  but then my i5 loses 400mhz clock speed. And I was thinking of corsair xms3 4gb*2 for 2.8k, nice too have some overhead. But still your build was excellent but I couldnt find i5 3570k and 7870 for that cheap ( on flipkart they are > 5k dearer)

And which is better nzxt source or bitfenix alpha??

+1 more thing shoud I buy a ups or everything will be safe with a good psu? Light at my house hardly goes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Is corsair gs series reliable??  And for z77 mobo I really like msi z77ma- g45, its got sli for 8k.
> Can you tell me where can I buy i5 3570k and hd 7870 for that cheap ( I live in Delhi) but still its like pushing my budget because without a decent cooler I wont be able to overclock much ( can I like go for more than 4.2ghz?) so I was thinking of i5 3470 for 11k and overclock it to 4ghz on stock cooler. Now thats the prob. If I go for b75 and save 4k + gtx 660(pref over 7850) I just might fit that ssd  but then my i5 loses 400mhz clock speed. And I was thinking of corsair xms3 4gb*2 for 2.8k, nice too have some overhead. But still your build was excellent but I couldnt find i5 3570k and 7870 for that cheap ( on flipkart they are > 5k dearer)
> 
> And which is better nzxt source or bitfenix alpha??



I am using GS600 PSU right now.The prices provided are Hyderabad local prices given by Mr.Raghu of Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad(cell no.9849457428). GTX660 comes for 14.5k and MSI Z77MA-G45 specifications are 
- 2 x PCIe 3.0 x16 slots
- PCI_E1 supports up to PCIe 3.0 *x16 speed*
- PCI_E3 supports up to PCIe 3.0 *x8 speed
*

Asrock Z77 Pro4 Specifications are
- 1 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slot *(PCIE2: x16 mode)*
- 1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot *(PCIE3: x4 mode)*

You decide for yourself.Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz single stick is sold for even 2800 also.It depends on bargaining capability.
As for the cabinet NZXT Source 210 Elite is much better in terms of flow of air within the cabinet.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 2, 2013)

bssunil said:


> I am using GS600 PSU right now.The prices provided are Hyderabad local prices given by Mr.Raghu of Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad(cell no.9849457428). GTX660 comes for 17.5k and MSI Z77MA-G45 specifications are
> - 2 x PCIe 3.0 x16 slots
> - PCI_E1 supports up to PCIe 3.0 *x16 speed*
> - PCI_E3 supports up to PCIe 3.0 *x8 speed
> ...



Single channe vs dual channel? I think dual wins every time.
8gbps of bandwidth is needed for modern gpu's, so I was right asrock mobo cannot sli/cf
I thought gtx660 was cheaper than 7870
Anyways I really appreciate your help 

And sorry I confused gs series for vs. Yup I know gs was one of the best vfm just never saw one online


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Single channe vs dual channel? I think dual wins every time.
> 8gbps of bandwidth is needed for modern gpu's, so I was right asrock mobo cannot sli/cf
> I thought gtx660 was cheaper than 7870
> Anyways I really appreciate your help
> ...



I got confused. GTX660 comes @14.5k and GTX660 Ti comes @19.5k Sorry.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol
I really like some nvidia technologies like adaptive vsync and geforce experience
Thats another reason I am aiming at 660 perf wise also its in btw 7850 and 7870 and price wise too


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2013)

1st of all, if you are planning for Asrock, then their Extreme series, starting from Extreme 4 Z77 is the minimum to get for an Intel K series Processor. Their Pro series has poor build quality and lots of VRM (Voltage regulation Module) related issues.

Here is my suggestion for 50K Core Components:-

AMD FX 8350 (8 Core, 4 GHz with 4.2 GHz Turbo Core, 8 MB L2 + 8 MB L3) @ 12K
Asus M5A97 Evo @ 7K
Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL10 8GB X 1 @ 3.2K
Toshiba/WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA 6 Gbps @ 3K
NZXT Soruce 210 Elite Cabinet with front USB 3.0 @ 2.6K 
Seasonic Eco 600 600W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4.35K (Flipkart price)
Sapphire HD 7950 VAPOR-X OC with Boost @ 22K (Kolkata, Vedant Computer) 
Asus 24X Black DVD R/W @ 1K

Total is around 55.5K



vaibhavs800 said:


> Lol
> I really like some nvidia technologies like adaptive vsync and geforce experience
> Thats another reason I am aiming at 660 perf wise also its in btw 7850 and 7870 and price wise too



It will only help you when you have a Multi-GPU setup. It does not add up anything in single GPU environment.


----------



## FDS (Mar 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> 1st of all, if you are planning for Asrock, then their Extreme series, starting from Extreme 4 Z77 is the minimum to get for an Intel K series Processor. Their Pro series has poor build quality and lots of VRM (Voltage regulation Module) related issues.
> 
> Here is my suggestion for 50K Core Components:-
> 
> ...




can amd fx 8350 beat i5 in gaming ??? im very confused abt which1 to get amng these 2 ?? :/
iv heard dat fx 8350 is nt gud in older games which doesnt use more than 2-3 cores ...



vaibhavs800 said:


> Is corsair gs series reliable??  And for z77 mobo I really like msi z77ma- g45, its got sli for 8k.
> Can you tell me where can I buy i5 3570k and hd 7870 for that cheap ( I live in Delhi) but still its like pushing my budget because without a decent cooler I wont be able to overclock much ( can I like go for more than 4.2ghz?) so I was thinking of i5 3470 for 11k and overclock it to 4ghz on stock cooler. Now thats the prob. If I go for b75 and save 4k + gtx 660(pref over 7850) I just might fit that ssd  but then my i5 loses 400mhz clock speed. And I was thinking of corsair xms3 4gb*2 for 2.8k, nice too have some overhead. But still your build was excellent but I couldnt find i5 3570k and 7870 for that cheap ( on flipkart they are > 5k dearer)
> 
> And which is better nzxt source or bitfenix alpha??
> ...


 
buy it from nehru place .. u will get the cheapest price dere ..
take a look at this : *www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf


----------



## Neo (Mar 3, 2013)

FDS said:


> can amd fx 8350 beat i5 in gaming ??? im very confused abt which1 to get amng these 2 ?? :/
> iv heard dat fx 8350 is nt gud in older games which doesnt use more than 2-3 cores ...


With fx8350, you get an awesome mobo at a low price. Also its 16mb cache is very useful for other purposes. And it can also be overlooked easily with desktop utilities even on the stock cooler. 
Surely it cannot beat a i5-3750k in gaming, but we cannot expect to lag behind i5 too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

FDS said:


> *can amd fx 8350 beat i5 in gaming ???* im very confused abt which1 to get amng these 2 ?? :/
> iv heard dat fx 8350 is nt gud in older games which doesnt use more than 2-3 cores ...
> 
> buy it from nehru place .. u will get the cheapest price dere ..



AMD FX is nearly equivalent to Core i5 in terms of Gaming and multi-threaded applications. In future, games are going to utilize more cores so AMD is your best bet.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2013)

This thread will unnecessarily get lengthy and confusing if you dont answer this......*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yesterday i saw amd fx 8320 for sale on flipkart 
So fx 8320 vs i5@4ghz which one is better? 
They will cost the same to me as with fx I am gonna get cm hyper 212 evo and i5 would be on stock cooler 
Till now my core components are
intel:
hd7870/ gtx 660
i5 3470 (oc to 4 ghz)
msi z77ma g45 mobo
nzxt source elite 210
seasonic eco 600 (might cf or sli in the future)
corsair xms3 4gbx2

amd:
fx 8320
cm hyper 212 evo
MSI 970A-G46
rest will be the same
and iwill buy ssd later

now i need to decide:
1) Graphic card as I will be playing some old games and I dont want screen tearing, so does nvidia adaptive vsync work? Does virtu vsync do the same job? Is triple buffering for amd easy? any first hnd experience will be appreciated
2) i5 3470 vs fx 8320
3) Should i buy ups?
4) Is there any site which can help me in game setting? Is geforce experience my only solution?
5) Which monitor to get after all the dont depend on 'specs'
I will be buying from wazirpur market as it is quite near to my house  any recommended shops?
Thanks once again

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:gaming, some novice photoshopping, might try sony vistas now after buying this
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:60k including peripherals

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: If in budget, why the hell not?

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Atleast 500gb, without games I am using more than 200gb on my lappy

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes,1080p

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: None have to start from scratch

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Wazirpur, delhi or online with cod

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Might try with your help ofcourse 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi, open to buy from any reputed seller

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Prices of games on XBOx suck!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 3, 2013)

> Yesterday i saw amd fx 8320 for sale on flipkart
> So fx 8320 vs i5@4ghz which one is better?
> They will cost the same to me as with fx I am gonna get cm hyper 212 evo and i5 would be on stock cooler



>Absolutely wrong! i5's stock cooler is not that good, however, fx 8320's stock cooler is good even for moderate overclocking. So what you are thinking is totally wrong. You should get the evo with i5 while fx 8320 can go with the stock cooler, however, if you can afford, then take the evo even with the fx 8320.

> why are you getting 
My suggestion:

fx 8320   (12000)
MSI 970A-G46  (5900)
WD blue 1 TB HDD (4000)
Dell ST2220L 22" (8600)
nzxt source elite 210 (3000)
Sapphire HD7870 (17000)
Logitech MK200 (700)
Corsair GS600 (4600)
G.Skill ripjawsx 4 GB 1600 MHz x2 (1700x2)

total: 59200


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

The thing is buddy i5-3470 can only be overclocked to 4ghz with multipliers and I am not going to adjust bclk.
So I know it can be overclocked that much on stock cooler and heatsink, now with amd I am gonna overclock to 4.5ghz with evo

So will piledrivers lackluster single threaded performance will be able to overcome ivy bridge with 500mhz  of extra frequency? As they both cost the same

Uggh! All this would have been solved only if amd had released fx 6300 in india! Shame onvyou amd, trying to cheat us despite being an underdog
Then my specs could have been:
Amd fx 6300 + powercolor 7870 le myst edition ( hd 7930 if amd would have used proper conventional naming)


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2013)

*i5 3470 can't be overclocked, it is limited to irs max turbo speed, 3.6 GHz*.
 FX 8350 has street price lesser than 12K everywhere apart from Flipkart. In Multithreaded apps, FX-8350 is already ahead of i5 3570K at stock speed and games are already multithreaded now. Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 are two multithreaded titles and in Crysis 3, FX-8350 performs almost similarly to i7 3770K, beating both i5 3470 and i5 3570K.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2013)

Hence at your budget better get this.................


AMD FX 8350 - Rs 11,700
Asus M5A97 - Rs 6700
Sapphire HD 7870 - Rs 16780
Corsair GS500 - Rs 4,056
Toshiba DT01ACA100 1TB - Rs 4300
G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3500
Dell S2240L 22" ( 1920 x 1080 IPS LED) - Rs 9000
Logitech G 400 - Rs 1500
Keyboard Logitech - Rs 350 
NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975

Total - Rs 61,761


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> *i5 3470 can't be overclocked, it is limited to irs max turbo speed, 3.6 GHz*.
> FX 8350 has street price lesser than 12K everywhere apart from Flipkart. In Multithreaded apps, FX-8350 is already ahead of i5 3570K at stock speed and games are already multithreaded now. Far Cry 3 and Crysis 3 are two multithreaded titles and in Crysis 3, FX-8350 performs almost similarly to i7 3770K, beating both i5 3470 and i5 3570K.



Man you have so many posts and that much knowledge really? I really like amd, my amd athlon 64 was a great cpu at that time but now here you are just talking bullshit. Anything above i3 can be overclocked. You get 4 bins above max turbo speed on every i5. So turbo speed of 3470 is 3.6 ghz + 4*100mhz= 4ghz, further using bclk you can easily reach 4.2ghz.
Even amd does not compare fx 8350 with i5 3570k. Officially its a contender of 3470.
Right now problem with amd is power. They already take so much power that overclocking them drains any efficiency whatsoever. And 8350= 8320, as they both are unlocked and I dont think amd is binning chips like 8120 and 8150. If

And about games fc3 is hardly taxing and only bf3 multiplayer supports 4 cores so your reasons for multithreading are invalid and in games i5=i7 as they cant utilize ht cores likewise i3= pentium 2120. I too like amd but lets just admit it bullcraper just tarnished their image. Imo even steamroller can catch i7 with 15% of promised performance. The only chips I like from amd right now fx 6300 for vfm and fx 8320 bcos its like unloked 6950. Same performance as fx 8350 while being cheaper.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2013)

Man, it looks like your knowledge is also proportional with your post count . The overclocking you are talking about is a Turbo Boost overclocking, not a real overclock. If you increase the multiplier by 4, then the following will happen:-

1. Under the maximum CPU load, the speed will go to maximum of 4 GHz.
2. 4 GHz can only be achieved only iff 2 Cores are in use, not all the 4 Cores.
3. 3.8 GHz is the maximum level you can reach with all the 4 Cores with i5 3470K.
4. You need a Z77/Z68/P67 Motherboard for it.

I hope you know what is the difference between Turbo Boost speed bump and a stable O.C.

Regarding performance, just check some reviews and benchmark scores of FX-8350 and i5 3470, especially the new games like Crysis 3 instead of deciding AMD pitted it against which Intel counter part and you will be enlightened for sure. Start reading....



> Man you have so many posts and that much knowledge really? I really like amd, my amd athlon 64 was a great cpu at that time but now here you are just talking bullshit.



Next time, stop personal attacking...if any body has posted a wrong information, you can easily point that out instead of start insulting him. From your knowledge, it looks like you have just browsed couple of threads like *Overclock.net forum* and started shouting like a mad dog...I KNOW EVERYTHING, well you don't.  Next time be careful with your language for avoiding actions against you. 

Also, I am requesting to other members, not to suggest anything here unless this guy feel up the PC Building template: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

I answered those questions. And sorry for that personal comment 
It was just that I was trying to reply from my mobile and site's formatting is horibbly wrong and then I lost my temper 
Well I had an earlier account but lets just say I lost it.
I knew that turbo boost ws for 2 cores only at 4ghz but thats same with every intel cpu and I just didnt want to make my post unnecesary lenghty.
Although I am following hardware only since sandy bridge/ phenom ii. Come on I am only 18 
As for the comparison between fx8350 and i5 just check tomshardware. Their charts showed horrible energy consumption against sb/ib. The thing is all the energy will be converted to heat and I dont have lots to spare for cooling and overclocking. The difference between i5 3470 and i5 3570k is measy 2k but add to that a cost of cooler and i just overblown my budget.
Again sorry for my resonse I am feeling guilty now.
But all said and done I still only like fx 6300 & fx 8320.
fx 8320 might come under 10k next month, I will be going with that else its intel for me. You might check 
Results: Far Cry 3 : Gaming Shoot-Out: 18 CPUs And APUs Under $200, Benchmarked
for fc3 performance and just read the last page of relative performance, at stock fx is even beaten by i3.
It took games 5 years to become threaded for 4 cores, and it might as well take another 5 for becoming octo threaded ( but I highly doubt that, till today skyrim and bf3 are only aaa games using quads).
And I wasnt wrong, stable oc fr 3470 with the msi board I am planning to use is aroung 4.2ghz. Now I dont think I will overclock it above 4ghz for cooling reasons and adding efficiency takes me towards intel's side.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 3, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> And about games fc3 is hardly taxing and only bf3 multiplayer supports 4 cores so your reasons for multithreading are invalid and in games i5=i7 as they cant utilize ht cores likewise i3= pentium 2120. . .



wrong hyper threating have no impact if you have more than 2 core cpu.i3 and pentium mostly perform same,but in far cry and other multithreated games i3 is way faster.i3 got twice the fps than pentium in farcry 3 see here-  


dual core + hyper threating have impact on gaming and also far cry 3 is multithreated game!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

I dont see pentium 2120 ther??
I am right just google it,and its because of some programming language, heck 90% of the games need and manipulate only 2 cores!
And anyways hperthreading is basically like cramming more instrunctions per clock and 2 ht cores will most likely give you 1/2 core additional performance for double price


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2013)

You might buy K proccy and Z mobo  ,yes you are right you will be able to overclock and get slightly better FPS,but think wise,if you do that then at your specified budget you will have to get a lesser GPU which at the end of the day will get you much lesser FPS than you will get with a FX Chip and 970 Chipset Mobo with a powerful GPU. With an FX and M5A97 you can push ina HD 7870 which is way better than a GTX 660. So. Tell me if I missed something.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

+ g860 is sb that means 5% lower performance, slower ram, lower clock. In us price diff between pentium g2120 and i3 is like 15$ and add to that pentium's bad repo that is why they sell them less but in India its half the price!!



The Incinerator said:


> You might buy K proccy and Z mobo  ,yes you are right you will be able to overclock and get slightly better FPS,but think wise,if you do that then at your specified budget you will have to get a lesser GPU which at the end of the day will get you much lesser FPS than you will get with a FX Chip and 970 Chipset Mobo with a powerful GPU. With an FX and M5A97 you can push ina HD 7870 which is way better than a GTX 660. So. Tell me if I missed something.



Ya you missed my point of additional cooler needed to overclock
This is what I am thinking, and please correct me if I am wrong
I5 3470 vs fx 8350
1) price= no differnce
M5a97 vs z77- 2.5k difference
but  to overclock fx I need a 2.5k cooler and i5 can be overclocked to around 4 ghz without cooler, with fx to overcome intels ipc lead I need to overclock atleast at 4.5ghz, and add to that I loose quicksync which I might need a few times and it will perform those transcoding taks faster by hours!
And gtx 660 is a little cheaper and I couldnt find alternatives to adaptive vsync and geforce experience ( which supports only few games right now but its a work in progress)
I am upgrading from XBOX, and I dont want to first hit and try game settings for half an hour while monitoring my fps. Amd is more like brute force while nvidia and intel are all about optimisation, efficiency and elegance imo

And incinerator is your pic from PLAQUE INC. game??
Awesome game, the first one I bought on playstore.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 3, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> I dont see pentium 2120 ther??
> I am right just google it,and its because of some programming language, heck 90% of the games need and manipulate only 2 cores!
> And anyways hperthreading is basically like cramming more instrunctions per clock and 2 ht cores will most likely give you 1/2 core additional performance for double price



there is no big difference between g860 and g2120 just 5%+100mhz speed will not increase significantly performance and by the way ram running at 1333mhz and 1600mhz have no impact on gaming.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2013)

Aah you remind me of audio speakers Finesse over Harshness. It dosnt work that way, In simple terms you are far better off  with the AMD rig in terms of performance at that budget.  The AMD coolers are great out of the box over Intel. If you want to do any clocking on the Intel processor ask anyone its better to get an after market cooler over the very bad stock ones Intel ships their processor with.
But yes if you want to overclock AMD to 4.5Ghz you need an aftermarket cooler and that will cost you Rs 2200. You can always add the cooler later. What I would recommend is if you wanna stay at Rs 62K better get the AMD rig. If you increase your budget to Rs 72K better get the Intel.Cause games want power over anything else.


And that logo is from a Metal Band - Biohazard. Ad did you mean Plague Inc?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> there is no big difference between g860 and g2120 just 5%+100mhz speed will not increase significantly performance and by the way ram running at 1333mhz and 1600mhz have no impact on gaming.



Intel also disabled many instructions for that cpu and yes c# cannot use ht cores 



The Incinerator said:


> Aah you remind me of audio speakers Finesse over Harshness. It dosnt work that way, In simple terms you are far better off  with the AMD rig in terms of performance at that budget.  The AMD coolers are great out of the box over Intel. If you want to do any clocking on the Intel processor ask anyone its better to get an after market cooler over the very bad stock ones Intel ships their processor with.
> But yes if you want to overclock AMD to 4.5Ghz you need an aftermarket cooler and that will cost you Rs 2200. You can always add the cooler later. What I would recommend is if you wanna stay at Rs 62K better get the AMD rig. If you increase your budget to Rs 72K better get the Intel.Cause games want power over anything else.
> 
> 
> And that logo is from a Metal Band - Biohazard. Ad did you mean Plague Inc?



Yup I meant Plague Inc.... Hey are phenom ii processors still available in the market?

And lol price diff. btw pentium g2120 and i3 2100 is 5$ in us  No reputed site reviewed g2120 because no one would give up ht for 5$ but in India pric difference is 3000 and g2120 costs 4000. So you tell me. And I think the scores might get manipulated sdue to os background processes as they can pretty much use ht
Well atleast thats my best bet


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 3, 2013)

Which instruction  sets disabled by intel? Can you explain us Mr.computer tech.

By the way g2120 is not available in india.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 3, 2013)

I just saw Phenom II 560/AMD PROCESSOR PHENOM II X6 1055T att MD computers!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Yesterday i saw amd fx 8320 for sale on flipkart
> So fx 8320 vs i5@4ghz which one is better?
> They will cost the same to me as with fx I am gonna get cm hyper 212 evo and i5 would be on stock cooler
> Till now my core components are
> ...



AMD based RIG:

AMD FX 8350 -11400,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6100,
Gigabyte HD7850 2GB OC -12500,
WD Black 1TB -5500,
Corsair GS600 -4500,
Dell ST2220L 22" LED -8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -3200,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
CM Hyper 212 Evo -2200,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600,
Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -1600.
TOTAL -60,500.

All are local prices not online ones.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I just saw Phenom II 560/AMD PROCESSOR PHENOM II X6 1055T att MD computers!


And the price is?? 



ASHISH65 said:


> Which instruction  sets disabled by intel? Can you explain us Mr.computer tech.
> 
> By the way g2120 is not available in india.



It is available in Nehru place
CPU Hyperthreading and Gaming: Real-World Benchmarks - AnandTech Forums

So basically it seems newer games have a cap of four cores and older ones had two cores. That it why toms was recommending pentium's last year and phenom's this year. Its decided by the os to which core is the instruction is going

But ht core roughly provides 30% performance of a true core this means i3 is more like 3 core cpu 


Now enough off topic posting so here is my rig until I get some prices:
Hdd- 1tb barracuda
Nzxt source 210 elite
Gtx 660/ hd 7870
I5 3470/ fx 8320/ i5 2500k if I could find one
Msi 970A-g46/ gigabye b75/ Msi z77ma 45
Corsair gs500/600
4gbx2 xms3 1600mhz ram
Dell st2220L
Cm xornet+ logitech kb120+ steelseries mousepad
Some cheap logitech speakers
Will mix and match for my budget at wazirpur
And lastly should I buy ups??


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2013)

Also, have a look at the Crysis 3 CPU performance in here: Crysis 3 Performance Test: Graphics & CPU > CPU Performance - TechSpot

Here you will see that even the i3 3220 is getting betaen by the AMD A10-5800K, an APU without L3 Cache. So it is obvious that even FX-4300 will be ahead of it as it is a more powerful CPU than A10. Also FX-8350 is almost as same as the i7 3770K and with slight overclock  it can match the i7 performance. Even the older FX-4170 (4.2 GHz) is matching the performance of i5 3470. So I think we can conclude than now games are really taking the advantages of multicore processors.

It is not like that 1 single game is going to use it as Games are based on couple of Engines like Cry Engine, Unreal Engine. Now one engine is supporting Multi-threading means games developed on that engine will have a very high chance of Multi-Core optimization. I mentioned earlier also, for old games, the i5 and i3 do have an advantage but now or in near future, multicore technology is the way to go.

Regarding power consumption and heating of FX-8350, I can assure you they are no where near the limit. I run my Processor at 4.5 GHz (22.5X, 1.428 V) along with a old Hyper 212 Plus Cooler and with AMD Cool 'N Quiet disabled, the idle temperature never crosses 32 degree. At full load while playing Far Cry 3 for 2 hours, I got maximum temp as 66 degree C which is actually pretty good.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 4, 2013)

What should I look there fx 8350 and intel 3470 have a difference of 1 fps while intel using half the power?? Fx might have lead in heavily threaded programs but gaming is not one of them and video transcoding is neither. I was seeing anandtech benches and i5 just whooped fx's ass in 7zip, sc2 and world of warcraft which were the only 2 games in the comparison.
Maybe that now ps4 uses octo core we may see more ht but ps3 did also have 6 core cell proccy but we never saw more than 4 cores being used in its lifetime. I am sure you can pretty much max out any game with your rig and your mobo is awesome. As it costs 5k less than an equivalent lga 1155 mobo but comparing it to an i7 is a little far off. Trust me my friend if amd's performance was so good they wouldnt have been selling fx 8350 50$ less than fx 8150 launch price. At 1.5v i5 would just die. Your thermal temps are less because of excellent cooler and larger sized chip. I think its tdp is 125w and an i5 3550p which is without hd graphics has a tdp of 70w and is pretty much faster than fx in 90% of the games out there. Amd is a nice little company, but they placed their bets wrong and now goliath named intel is eating them up. Heck intel would have bought amd if it was not for anti competitive laws


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 4, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> What should I look there fx 8350 and intel 3470 have a difference of 1 fps while intel using half the power?? Fx might have lead in heavily threaded programs but gaming is not one of them and video transcoding is neither. I was seeing anandtech benches and i5 just whooped fx's ass in 7zip, sc2 and world of warcraft which were the only 2 games in the comparison.
> Maybe that now ps4 uses octo core we may see more ht but ps3 did also have 6 core cell proccy but we never saw more than 4 cores being used in its lifetime. I am sure you can pretty much max out any game with your rig and your mobo is awesome. As it costs 5k less than an equivalent lga 1155 mobo but comparing it to an i7 is a little far off. Trust me my friend if amd's performance was so good they wouldnt have been selling fx 8350 50$ less than fx 8150 launch price. At 1.5v i5 would just die. Your thermal temps are less because of excellent cooler and larger sized chip. I think its tdp is 125w and an i5 3550p which is without hd graphics has a tdp of 70w and is pretty much faster than fx in 90% of the games out there. Amd is a nice little company, but they placed their bets wrong and now goliath named intel is eating them up. Heck intel would have bought amd if it was not for anti competitive laws



If the little company called AMD din't exist...you would be probably buying an i5 for $1000....infact there would be no i5....pentium D would be what you get ........its clear that the PR department of Intel is successful on a few people...........atleast the EXTRA money they charge for their chips is going to some use..........buddy the benchmarks you see are mostly intel based....even microsoft doesn't have a software that fully utilizes the AMD architecture....and lastly man your the first person who's actually complaining about the price drop...i guess you think the best is always expensive


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2013)

Buddy, you are getting unnecessary confused. Video Encoding depends upon the type of encoder you are using and most of the well known and widely accepetd Video Encoders like Handbrake, MediaCoder, AVIDEMUX, MainConcept Reference etc are highly multi-threaded in nature. I don't know from where you got that news that i5 is faster than FX-8350 in video encoding, in tru nature, FX-8350 actually performs faster than i7 3770K (although by negligible margin) in X264 Conversion benchmark. In compression benchmark, it is just below i7 3770K.

Read here: Benchmark Results: Compression Apps : AMD FX-8350 Review: Does Piledriver Fix Bulldozer's Flaws?
Benchmark Results: Media Encoding : AMD FX-8350 Review: Does Piledriver Fix Bulldozer's Flaws?


It looks like you are just reading the conclusion of the reviews instead of actually going through them. Also, in my previous post, I was trying to convey you with the Crysis 3 benchmark that how games are becoming highly Multi-Threaded in nature. And don't compare a multi core Cell architecture which is a RISC (Reduced Instruction Set Computer) based SIMD (Single Instruction Multiple DATA) design, with a CISC (Complex Instruction Set Computer) based X86 processor.....a 6 Core Cell works in complete different way than a Multi-Core X86 based CPU. Don't mix up things without knowing how things actually work. Start reading a bit of Computer architecture and design if you wanna compare them and use those terms to prove your point.

Go buy an Intel Configuration instead of asking here if you don't wanna listen what members are suggesting as you already know that Intel Processors are better.

Also I think enough number of configurations have been suggested to you, from both AMD and Intel... and you already know Intel is better and wanna go with it. Then no point of keeping this thread alive.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> *i5 just whooped fx's ass in 7zip*, sc2 and world of warcraft which were the only 2 games in the comparison.


did it really in 7-zip?
*i.imgur.com/S81GlWc.png

Having said that, pick up i5-3470 + HD 7870. That's going to be your best bet. No to FX-83xx and no to GTX 660.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yup it did on atleast anandtech benches.
Well thanks celius although I came to check my account if it had been deleted.
And I had a thought as incinerator told me that phenom ii is still available, should I go for phenom + hd 660ti/7950 and I could have my ssd too 
Will second hand phenoms be a risky purchase? As I saw some adds for fx4100+ msi 970 mobo for 8k so phenoms to will be around that. Because I have seen that I stop using my computer due to unbearable load time+ startup apps time. I have a guest account on my lappy on which I generally log in to just browse web.
So is speed difference significant between 5400rpm and 7200rpm drives?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't tempt me... You should be banned for the 1st post for personal insult but here in TDF, moderators are much matured than you think. We just don't do things you are expecting as our maturity level is over your understanding.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Chill,bro.^


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Yup it did on atleast anandtech benches.


what you failed to realise is, that I've posted the benchmark from Anandtech. 



vaibhavs800 said:


> i5 can be overclocked to around 4 ghz without cooler


If you can deal with the cooler Intel provides, plus the tendency to run Ivy Bridge hot, it's no problem. I couldn't deal with Intel's stock cooler with my i5-2500K. Sandy Bridge runs very cool in comparison to Ivy Bridge, but Intel's cooler is rubbish.

Despite consuming 80 watts more in 100% load, FX-8350 runs cooler.

Let's say.. you're going to run your PC at 100% load for 5 hours a day for a year. (You will never do so btw....I mean 100% load.)

0.08 kW * 5 * 365 hours = 146 units. Rs. 4 * 146 units = Rs. 584.

You'll save approx. Rs. 584 (depending on your electricity unit price) in 1 year. 

Meagre saving. Power consumption is hardly a factor for an average user or gamer. It is only a factor for folders because they are the ones who use their system for 24x7 @ 100% load.

I'm still telling you to go for i5-3470 + HD 7870 btw.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2013)

I am sure, he isn't looking at what we are posting here.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2013)

/me craps the thread
 I'm loling so hard right now lol. Why is this pointless thread so long neee?
Btw, I'm with Cilus's suggestion here, fx8350 + hd7870


----------



## FDS (Mar 5, 2013)

bssunil said:


> AMD based RIG:
> 
> AMD FX 8350 -11400,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6100,
> ...



Gigabyte HD7850 2GB OC -12500 ?? is it inclusive of tax ?? and where is it available ?? the best price i got for sapphire hd7850 2GB was 13,500 /- and the shopkeeper told me that this is the cheapest price for hd7850 .


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ 12,500 is the price of 1 GB model of Gigabyte HD 7850.

^^ 12,500 is the price of 1 GB model of Gigabyte HD 7850.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 6, 2013)

In Kolkata you can have HD7850 1GB for Rs 12350!!!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 8, 2013)

I finalized my rig and here is it:
i5 3470 Rs.10150
gigabyte b75  3.9k
1tb hdd 3.9k
8gb corsair 1600mhz value ram 2.8
samsund dvd writer  rs 850
gainward gtx 660  rs 13500
philips ips led 22inch  rs 7.2k
nzxt source 210 2.8k (wasnt available still gotta find one)
logitech g400+ kb + steelseries mousepad - 2.8k (flipkart)
Kingston v300 128gb 6k
corsair eco 3.8k(flipkart)
ups- 2k
total Rs.58900+ taxes (on most of things),
made from cost to cost list and gonna negotiate


----------



## Myth (Mar 8, 2013)

Which HDD brand ?

I haven't of people opting for philips for quite some time. How good is this model ?

Corsair Eco ? I know there is seasonic eco, but not in corsair.
Corsair cx430v2 is enough for you.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 8, 2013)

Myth said:


> Which HDD brand ?
> 
> I haven't of people opting for philips for quite some time. How good is this model ?
> 
> ...



Sorry spellos
Ya its seasonic eco
And drive is a toshiba with 5 year warranty


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 8, 2013)

Toshiba is 3 years I believe. Correct me if Im wrong. 
If its 5 years its a killer addition as to why to get a Toshiba HDD, when the 3 years warranty itself is a compelling factor to get a Toshiba HDD over the others!


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Toshiba is 3 years I believe. Correct me if Im wrong.
> If its 5 years its a killer addition as to why to get a Toshiba HDD, when the 3 years warranty itself is a compelling factor to get a Toshiba HDD over the others!


Ya just cross checked its 5 years


----------



## Myth (Mar 8, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Ya just cross checked its 5 years



Thats seriously great news.
Can you give some details about that model ?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 8, 2013)

And is gainward a good brand in India. Its the first time I even heard of the company. Googled it, has a repo in other countries but in India?
Else I will get gigabyte windforce gtx660 oc

See the cost to cost pdf file.
Somebody posted it on the first page, and I called them. They told me they I can refer to those prices. They will give me additional discount as I am purchasing 2 same pc's, one for me and another for my friend without led


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> And is gainward a good brand in India. Its the first time I even heard of the company. Googled it, has a repo in other countries but in India?
> Else I will get gigabyte windforce gtx660 oc
> 
> See the cost to cost pdf file.
> Somebody posted it on the first page, and I called them. They told me they I can refer to those prices. They will give me additional discount as I am purchasing 2 same pc's, one for me and another for my friend without led



gainward is well reputed brand


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 8, 2013)

Get the Gigabyte Windforce anyday.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the Gigabyte Windforce anyday.



Its 1k dearer. Do you think its worth it, because of a single connector, gtx 660 cant overclock more than 18% clockspeed anyways?


----------



## Technogeared007 (Mar 8, 2013)

bssunil said:


> AMD based RIG:
> 
> AMD FX 8350 -11400,
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6100,
> ...



Instead go for logitech mk100
and s2240l in monitor.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 9, 2013)

Its worth it. Yes os overclocking it will at max give you benefits of 10% over stock clocks but the cooling and stock performance and the after saLES IS BETTER OVER A GAINWARD.


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Windforce OC review - Final words and conclusion
Gigabyte GTX 660 Windforce OC 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
*www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/gigabyte-gtx-660-windforce/19/
*www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/graphics/30623-gigabyte-gtx-660-wf?showall=&start=10

For Rs 14500 its really worth it.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

Technogeared007 said:


> Instead go for logitech mk100
> and s2240l in monitor.



Uhmm thats actually not my rig and I was anyways going with logitech mk100 
Is philips ips led good? Or should I go with the trusted dell



The Incinerator said:


> Its worth it. Yes os overclocking it will at max give you benefits of 10% over stock clocks but the cooling and stock performance and the after saLES IS BETTER OVER A GAINWARD.
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Windforce OC review - Final words and conclusion
> ...



Thanks incinerator. For 10% additional performance I will definitely invest 1k 

Hey whats the difference between 2 dell's?
St 2240 is rs.800 than 2220, 2240 is listed as tft and 2240 as ips??


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Mar 9, 2013)

St2220l is not  ips where as s2240l has ips panel but s2240l is utra glossy as far as the reviews on fpk are concerned, whereas st2220l has an anti glare coating


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Mar 9, 2013)

Between 13500 gainward gtx 660 and. 13100 sapphire hd7850, which one should I choose? Dropped tge plan to get windforce gtx660oc


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes S2240L is an IPS panel.


----------



## Myth (Mar 11, 2013)

660 > 7850.
Not too sure about gainward presence here. Safer to stick with known brands.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 11, 2013)

Myth said:


> 660 > 7850.
> Not too sure about gainward presence here. Safer to stick with known brands.



price difference is more.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

ico said:


> what you failed to realise is, that I've posted the benchmark from Anandtech.
> 
> If you can deal with the cooler Intel provides, plus the tendency to run Ivy Bridge hot, it's no problem. I couldn't deal with Intel's stock cooler with my i5-2500K. Sandy Bridge runs very cool in comparison to Ivy Bridge, but Intel's cooler is rubbish.
> 
> ...



but that gives u extra time on ups to turn off the comp when power is out.....(just making my point)

anyway for op u r better off with amd rig suggested by cilus......

fx 8350 is worth the price......


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 12, 2013)

ico said:


> what you failed to realise is, that I've posted the benchmark from Anandtech.
> 
> If you can deal with the cooler Intel provides, plus the tendency to run Ivy Bridge hot, it's no problem. I couldn't deal with Intel's stock cooler with my i5-2500K. Sandy Bridge runs very cool in comparison to Ivy Bridge, but Intel's cooler is rubbish.
> 
> ...



+1, 

please visit summers thread, to look at all the benchies and be clear that the fx8350 will only outperform intel in gaming when games are specifically multithreaded and only in some scenes, due to the movement of the grasss, the fx 8350 gets close to the i7 3960. So unless you just want to play crysis 3 till the next one comes out, stick with what ico has said

also the fx 8350 isnt a true octa core processor, its a 8 core processor where 2 cores share the same l2 cache, SO that makes it something like a quad core processor where each processor is divided into 2 separate units.



NoasArcAngel said:


> @cilus, think people here have the wrong idea... fx8350 is a quad modul processor .it has 8 cores but 2 cores share the same l2 cache. So not truly 8 core afterall ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

